# Adoption Process in Scotland



## MissyAl (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi

After five years of TTC both naturally and through ICSI my husband and I are beginning to think about next steps after a recent failed FET.  We've talked about adoption previously - I was adopted as a baby so its been on our minds since we started this journey.  However, I appreciate that the process has changed hugely since my parents went through the process.

I've done some googling but am struggling to find a clear overview of what the adoption process is in Scotland and indicative timescales.  I'd really appreciate hearing from anyone who would share their experiences and advice on how we get started.  I think we need to wait around 6 months from last failed FET?  We'd be going through the process in the Edinburgh area.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

HI MissyAl and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I went through the process in the west of Scotland, but it's really the same process everywhere 

Here's a useful link - it's for Glasgow but it will give you an idea what the process involves:

http://www.glasgow.gov.uk/en/Residents/Care_Support/Families_Children/Adoption_Fostering/AdoptionInterest/TheProcess/

If you have a look in the resource area you'll find a list of useful links. BAAF and AdoptionUK are probably the most widely used.

Most people adopt though their Local Authority, however (and I may be wrong!) I have a feeling that Edinburgh council don 't do adoption - or at least not for young children. 

I think most people either go with East or West Lothian, or with a voluntary agency. If you have a look at this site you can search for agencies:

http://www.baaf.org.uk/agencies/search?area_search=edinburgh&title=&keys=&activity%5B%5D=1064&activity%5B%5D=1065

We took 2 years exactly from phonecall to placement - which is fairly average.

Hope that helps a bit, there are quite a few Scottish ladies here so they might say hi 

Bx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MissyAl (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you so much Boggy for both the information and the lovely welcome.  I've been lurking for a while - its nice to finally say hello!

Off to look through the info.  Thank you very much!

A
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Missy Al

We're also in Scotland but sorry I can't help with your query as we didn't follow the standard process as we fostered first.  

Hope you can find the right way through for you to become a Mummy.

Bop


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Missyal

We live in Edinburgh and are going through our local authority, so please free to PM me. 

We had to wait 6 months post last tx which was in Feb, and a sw came for a visit and chat in Aug, we could have started prep course in Sept but felt (well dh really!!) we weren't ready, so started in Feb 2011. Prep lasted 6 sessions, one full day begin, 4 evenings and one full day at the end.  We started home study in May and due to go to panel in Nov. 

As I said send me a message if you want more detailed info.  Boggy had mentioned that she thought Edinburgh's LA  didn't do adoption for young children but we are hoping and sw has indicated that we will be hoping for a child aged under 1. 

Hope this is helpful,

x


----------



## MissyAl (Jul 6, 2010)

Bop and Irishlady I just wanted to say thanks for replying!  Its nice to say hello and thanks for the info.

Irishlady I will PM you to chat a bit further if that's ok.



A
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya     


we adopted in glasgow (well, originally went thru glasgow and then had our home study done by LA).  My timescales are on my ticker.  I think it does depend on each individual case with regards to how long after treatment etc. i know that we got in touch with glasgow, days after our sperm retrieval fiasco. it took about 3/4 months before we got to info nite and then another 2 months after that for prep grps.  


please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or if i can help in anyway xxxxx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya Missyal and welcome.  All being well and everything going the way it should (fingers crossed) we will be just under 2 years from initial visit from sw to placement.  A very very long journey which now that we are about to have our wee girl feels very short!!  Mad i know!


----------

